
Politweets - When Twitter gets political - pius
http://politweets.com/
======
nonrecursive
This is a very confusing site for something that seems like it should be
simple.

The center column names look like they should be clickable, but they're not.
The republican candidates look like they're disabled because their background
has a different color not used anywhere on the site, whereas the democrats'
names' background is about the same color and brightness as the tweets'
background.

The "candidate popularity" banner presumably refers to the center column, but
really I don't know. For a second I thought the whole site was about
"candidate popularity", but again, I don't really know.

I don't know what the purpose of this site is. I don't have a clear idea of
how it works, so I don't know what to expect. Does it just display all tweets
which mention a candidate's name?

I do like the aesthetics though.

------
marchdoe
Thanks for your feedback, we are working to eliminate a lot of what you have
pointed out. The real key here is making the public twitter stream of
information legible, separate the signal(s) from the noise.

